# How do i make my dog listen to me?



## 12vDominic (Jul 31, 2012)

I got my dog for my bday in april, she's now 5 and a half months old.

Well she listens real good to my dad, but when i tell her to "come" she won't.

I dont understand cause i can raise my voice and he just talks regular and she listens.

Im thinking cause she sleeps with me and everything that she just looks at me as another dog, or something like that.

What can I do to make her listen to me?

Thanks,
Dominic


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

As you are finding out already, raising your voice at a dog or puppy just won't work. Ask your dad how he is getting your puppy to come and work with your dad..There are plenty of good training aids out there on teaching the come command. You always want coming to you to be a fun thing for your dog.. Think about it for a minute, would you want to go up to someone who raises their voice or yells at you.. Enjoy your new puppy and be patient with her. Puppies are like little children, it is a whole new world out there for them and their attention span is real short.. Often young pups see something more interesting than you and don't want to pay attention to you at first.. This is where you have to make it more fun for you puppy or come to you rather than the something else she is paying attention to..


----------



## 12vDominic (Jul 31, 2012)

well i talk normal at first, then I try to make my voice more demanding sounding.

As far as my dad, idk what he does. Im the one who tought her to come on command..
I just do not understand.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

get invloved in a class, find a trainer, start training and socializing your pup.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Buy a kennel, make her sleep in the kennel. Use praise and treats and train her for 3 5 minute sessions a day. Do not let her "make" you play with her or "make" you pet her by shoving toys in your lap or forcing her head into you lap.

Train with other commands first, build confidence and a bond.

If I were the dog and your dad called me in a sweet voice, I would go. If you yelled at me, I would not.

Make your dog think that coming to you equals the BEST treats and the BEST belly rub EVER. Start out training short distances. Don't set yourself up for failure.

Buy a 20 foot lead line. Tell her come, and pull the line when you say it. Have uncooked hot dogs waiting for her. This way she can't ignore you or run away.

Good luck! Those are all the things I did to teach Rocky, and he comes when called.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Right now your dog knows she can "get away" with not coming to you. I would train her with a leash on so she can't get away with that anymore.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

More demanding to a human, is more angry for a dog. Why would she want to come to you when you're angry? Make your voice happier, more fun, have treats, make your dog want to come to you, not just come to you out of fear.


----------



## Rico's Daddy (May 8, 2012)

Dominic,

In addition to what others said, I think dogs just instinctively know who is in charge in the household. Our pup (which we got at 6 months old) started listening to my wife and I MUCH sooner than he started obeying the children. The smaller the child, the longer its taken him to have much regard for their commands. 

He's 11 months now, and while we don't do regimented obedience, he's got his basics down, and has even started to listen to our 6 year old daughter.

So some of it may just take some time. Be patient.


----------



## 12vDominic (Jul 31, 2012)

thanks for all the answers! Ill defiantly work on all the advice i was given.

1thing i was trying to explain to my parents about how she should be crate trained(what i read online) but they said thats cruel and won't be aloud in my house..

As far as the bond me and her have the best bond out of everyone else. Im guessing because when i leave my parents say she will wine for a little bit and always needs to be at my feet. 

with the 20ft lead I don't used because when I'm outside training her to come she will come to me every time, even got the hand signal she obeys its just when i want her to come inside she doesn't like to listen to to much.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

I would tell them that they never have to lock the door on the crate if they get one... but if the puppy isn't crate trained you better tell them no going on vacation LOL because it would traumatize a dog that has never been kenneled to be kenneled at a boarding facility.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I agree with doggiedad. Take your pup to dog training classes. The classes are more for you than your dog. Your trainer will teach you how to communicate with and motivate your dog to engage with you.


----------



## 12vDominic (Jul 31, 2012)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> I would tell them that they never have to lock the door on the crate if they get one... but if the puppy isn't crate trained you better tell them no going on vacation LOL because it would traumatize a dog that has never been kenneled to be kenneled at a boarding facility.


exactly! about vacations tho, I have a pretty big family and I'm always taking my dog to my aunts or grandmas and they would keep her. OR we would take her, we took my mom chichuaua a few years ago to florida lol.

Ill look into the classes because i want my dog to be like the ones i see that are super obedient.


----------

